

Republic Wireless to launch $19 unlimited talk, text, and data - abrowne
http://republicwireless.com/preview/

======
abrowne
I wanted to link right to the source, but news sites have more info, eg:
[http://gigaom.com/2011/10/31/republic-wireless-to-
launch-19-...](http://gigaom.com/2011/10/31/republic-wireless-to-
launch-19-voice-sms-service/)

edit: which I now see was submitted yesterday:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3180702>

